# Have you ever had your pants rip in public before?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Well it happened to me today! :haha :rofl 

I had 2 small rips/holes under my back pockets of one of my favorite pairs of jeans this morning. But I didn't care, I wore the pants anyway. 
Later today I went with my mom to get her hair dyed, and I sat down & heard a ripping sound. I said "Oops, I just ripped my pants!" My mom asked if it was bad and I said I don't know, so I stood up and she looked and it had a rip all the way across the seat of the pants. :haha
From then on I had to wear my hoodie wrapped around my waist the rest of the day! ops 

It was funny, but it kinda sucks because that was one of my favorite pairs of pants. :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

oh god... this happened in 6th grade. no one said anything about it except for my teacher, who called me in thehallway and told me. it was so embarrassing. i am SO paranoid of this happening again..


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is funny!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I said "Oops, I just ripped my pants!"


:haha

Actually, yes, this has happened. I was working at McDonald's at the time when I was lifting a box of French Fries. Right in the crack. My manager would not let me go home, either. The female manager kept looking at my tush. :stu


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

yup... was volunteering at the library and re-shelving books was part of the job... and it involves a lot of bending... and you guessed it... I just left and walked sideways to my car... went home and changed and came back... I guess nobody noticed that I was suddenly wearing jeans... hehe..


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Happened to me at Disneyland a few years back. I did the same thing, wore a pair of pants that had a few small holes, and by the end of the day they ripped. Thankfully I had my sweatshirt with me and was able to wrap it around my waist until we got back to the hotel room. Now I always check my pants for holes before I wear them. :lol


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Only about 20 times.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

VCL XI said:


> Only about 20 times.


 :lol 20 times??

I have had it happen....horribly embarrassing...and I dont do embarrassing very well :um


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not the only one it's happened to! :lol :b


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

And maybe karma IS real...because I swear just last week or something me & my mom were talking about my ex(who was a complete *******/liar) and we'd fixed some of his pants before that had holes in them, and for some reason that came up--all the pants we'd fixed for him and I said "I hope he's out somewhere and the butt rips out of the pants!" :haha Very strange that it would happen to me after I wished it to happen to him. :b


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Here you go


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Penny said:


> VCL XI said:
> 
> 
> > Only about 20 times.
> ...


Well, maybe more like 10 times in my entire life, usually at work. Always at the crotch too.


----------



## James of Maine (Sep 8, 2005)

Never had it happen to me (pants-wise, at least), but it happened to my sister years ago while she was getting up on a horse at the stables where she worked. She lived.

On the other hand, while I was playing with my son a few weeks ago, he grabbed my shirt's pocket and accidentally ripped it right off, exposing my left nipple! We were away from home, so I had to walk around for a while with my hand holding the pocket up!


----------



## random222 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, but at the knee. :/


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Haven't had it happen to me yet.


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, the knee. 

The crotch when I was like 11 yrs old, Lol.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I probably have but mainly I remember accidentally leaving my zipper undone a few times - it's so embarrassing when you realise! ops


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I had just bought some new pants from the Gap, then when I was at work, I realized the stitching was starting to come apart in the inner thigh area. I was mad as hell...and paranoid. I'm just glad it wasn't completely open.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Cerberus said:


> All the time. I have a pair of pants that's riddled with holes. I used to wear them to school, but one of the holes is ripping to point of almost exposing my crotch. I'm not sure I want to advertise my underwear, especially the crotch area, to the world. If I'm just doing chores, such as mowing the lawn, however, I couldn't care less. Another pair of pants I have ripped at the crotch when I was at school just last week. I just walked around as if it was normal. It wasn't a large rip, and the hole wasn't that noticeable. meh.


Think of all the recruits you could get for the harem though! One of them could even sew your pants for you! (Although, I'm not sure you'd want her too if they're bringing in the recruits.)

Answering the question: I've had a few pairs of jeans rip in the knee. I used to wear them around after that though. They were all Old Navy jeans, so I won't buy jeans from them anymore.

My favorite pair of jeans ripped in the crotch area last year. I had them for years. I was at home at the time, so no big deal.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmm....

No. Can't say I recall my pants ever ripping.

Now I've had underwear and pajama bottoms rip before.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had socks rip before. Does that count?


----------

